# duck just squating?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just got 4 little babby ducks from the feed store today. 
One loves runnig around talking. One love playing in his water bowl (i think Hes gunna be an Olympic swimmer ) he 3rd just does his stuff and another just squates under the heat lamp.

Could he just be calm or cold? Or Maby just sleeping?

No they wont be staying in he tub their only in there till this weekend me and mom didnt realize did took the chicken wire off the pen

Oh and any name ideals??

Thank yall In advance!








The grey one is the one that talkes 
And all black but yellow chest is the olimpic swimmer








This is the one Im wondering about he hasnt moved much since i put the lamp on them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she maybe a bit younger...needing more heat..is she eating and drinking well


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

She was drinking when i picked her up from the feed store


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well hopefully she is just adjusting : )..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv now seen he/she eat and drink 
And is now walking around 
Srange how he/she gets up once the other ones calm down lol 
I think just needed some more time to adjust.

And the Olympic swimmer is named snorkel and the light grey ish one is called flopper (or flop) bc he/she sometimes gets off ballence
The other 2 dont have names yet


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> They are cute!


Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..glad she woke up : ) cute names : ) Ducks are fun...we have khaki Campbells and one black Crescent Drake we named him Woopi when we thought he was a she : ) lol...he was a gift..so all those brown ducks and one black one..hes cute with his poof on hi head. : )


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks 
And i have no clue what breed there are lol
I cant wait for them to grow up =)
Their gunna be so cute!! I hope they become as friendly as the goats will lol


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm guessing that little black & yellow striped one is a mallard.
Mallards are the only ducks I've ever owned though so I don't know much!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, how CUUUUUTE! My friend who gave me my Muscovy ducks says that anytime I want them to set, I just have to let them build up a nest full of eggs. So that is what I am doing! I can't wait to get ducklings! The striped one could also be a Muscovy. Not sure what other breeds are colored like that.


----------

